# Anybody Do A Rt 66 Trip



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

At the start of 2013 the DW and I will be fully retired and will try our hands at fulltiming. We would like to do a roadtrip from the beginning of historic route 66 in Chicago to where it ends in LA. I have been restoring classic cars all of my adult life and have been in love with the RT66 image forever. We don't know anyone who has done this or even heard from anyone who has done such a trip. Is it worth it, is it any good, is it driveable, etc., etc. What have you done or heard about this road?


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We have done the sections across New Mexico and Arizona. Many of the legendary landmarks still stand, but much of the road is now interstate leaving the historic "in town" sections as the majority of what remains of the "mother road". If you do the trip, there is a great restaurant in Gallup, NM, called Genaro's. The green chile stuffed sopapilla is incredible. Driving to the Grand Canyon a few years ago, we timed our departure times so we could be in Gallup for lunch.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the wonder of the retirement years!









I have traveled parts of Rt 66 in Oklahoma and Arizona. I found this travelogue and it inspired me to see the USA on Rt 66.

http://www.roadtripa...rv/Route-66.htm

Some of the old highway is rather bouncy. It's structure is concrete and the slabs have heaved here and there causing roller coaster like bounce and "dub-dub noise. Travel the road and see the sites. I always try to remember that the trip is the joy and the destination just ends that particular day.

Drive safe.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Have added Genaro's to the "must visit" list and the Route 66 web site to my favorites list. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> Have added Genaro's to the "must visit" list and the Route 66 web site to my favorites list. Thanks guys!


In Gallup there is a sports bar/resteraunt with probably the best sports memorabilia collection I have ever seen displayed. The Place is called Sammy C's and is in the old downtown section. The guy Sammy was a sports broadcaster for years until he retired. I have to Gallup on work for occasion and always stop there...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We've done the Rt.66 from California through Missouri. It's truly a lesson in Americana, well worth the trip. There are many books and blogs dedicated to this epic road. Just use a Google search. In fact when our Miata club did the route last year they used a book that had all the great things to see, eat and do.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Amazing how many people have never heard of Route 66. I do not believe it is just a Canadian thing! I question them, Buzz?, Tod?, the Corvette? You would think if they did not know about the real thing, they would of at least heard of the television show


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Gallop is also the town that the movie cars is based on. It has the original t-pee motel


----------



## rving4fun (Sep 24, 2011)

We did the rt 66 trip August 12-August 30, 2009. I recommend buying the Road Trip USA Route 66 book by Jamie Jensen. It cost $9.95 and gives you lots of info. We live in Sw Michigan so the trip started n the Chicago Area. We stopped at many sites starting in Shirley IL at Funks Grove for Maple Sirup, Maramec Caverns in Stanton, Missouri, National Rt 66 Museum in Elk City OK, Cadillac Ranch near Amarillo Tx, Grand Canyon in Flagstaff AZ, Needles CA then Anaheim RV Park so that we could spend a couple of days in Disneyland and ended at Huntington Beach on the ocean. We had our almost 13 year old daughter and our dog who is a collie with us.
On the way back we saw the Petrified Forest and Painted Desert in Holbrook AZ, Made a second stop at the Cadillac Ranch in Amarillo Tx, Saw The Blue Whale in Catassa, OK, then Galena KS to see more of the old road, a bridge and 4 women on the route who have the truck from the movie cars, then visited some things in St Louis.
A lot of route 66 does not exist, the parts that do are marked RT 66. Since we had our dog, we had to be creative in what we visted, they had to have a kennel available or be dog friendly. She was welcomed at the Grand Canyon, Disney, the Dog park Beach, and the Petrified Forest/painted Desert. We carried her shot records and vet info with us. We also stayed mainly at KOAs. 19 days was not long enough to see everything but it was a great time and we still talk about it. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will go to Amazon.com to see if they have the book. Thanks again, Larry


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Being a gear head this is something that is my bucket list as well. I have been to a few locations the mother road passes through but I really want to do the complete trip someday. Please make sure to keep filling us in on your trip.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

pep_ said:


> Being a gear head this is something that is my bucket list as well. I have been to a few locations the mother road passes through but I really want to do the complete trip someday. Please make sure to keep filling us in on your trip.


Ya, gear head is where I'm at. Spent most of my adult life restoring classic muscle cars. Route 66 is the first item on our retirement bucket list. Trip is scheduled March 2013 unless weather sets us back a month.


----------



## rving4fun (Sep 24, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> Being a gear head this is something that is my bucket list as well. I have been to a few locations the mother road passes through but I really want to do the complete trip someday. Please make sure to keep filling us in on your trip.


Ya, gear head is where I'm at. Spent most of my adult life restoring classic muscle cars. Route 66 is the first item on our retirement bucket list. Trip is scheduled March 2013 unless weather sets us back a month.
[/quote]

Did you take the Route 66 trip you hoped to take starting in March 2013? How was the trip? I hope you had an awesome experience .


----------

